# Beaver on bottom of bottle



## ann_digs (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. Found this bottom part of a bottle, in a bottle dump behind my house, 1800's and early 1900's bottles. This one is neat! Although it is only the bottom. It says Trade Mark P G with a beaver in the center. Around the edge is says Winnipeg. Would anyone know anything about it? the age as well? I think early 1900's. Thank you kindly.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 9, 2019)

Hmm that's an interesting one, probably a soda bottle.  I don't know who PG would be, definitely not Drewry's or Blackwood's which are the two main Winnipeg bottlers I'm aware of.  Looks like an older one too, definitely suggests you're in a good spot!


----------



## gentleone444 (Apr 9, 2019)

No info for you but thats really cool! I woulda picked it up as well! Treasure!

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 9, 2019)

Thank you for your help, yes, I have found many items in the same area, not just bottles. This one though...never seen anything like it


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 9, 2019)

Thank you! Yes for sure a treasure!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 9, 2019)

Maybe Canadacan will know.  Canadian sodas are extremely well documented, so the answer shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## RCO (Apr 9, 2019)

not sure either , without more info its very hard to determine the bottler , definitely Canadian if it says Winnipeg on the bottle and found in that region


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 11, 2019)

I know there was a Hutch bottle from Toronto with a Beaver pictured on it. LEON.


----------



## ann_digs (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you, still a mystery. Very Canadian for sure with the beaver on it, eh?


----------



## Raypadua (Jul 26, 2019)

Hi there,

I talked to a couple of guys here in Winnipeg who are excellent resources for embossed MB bottles and they both say that this particular bottle with a Beaver on the base was made by Pelissier from Manitoba.  If I can get a picture of a bottle I'll post it as well.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jul 28, 2019)

*Pelissier and* Gobeil Soda Water Works, Winnipeg, early 1900s to 1910s.


----------



## Raypadua (Jul 29, 2019)

And here is a pic of the place the bottle came from just a few short years ago


----------



## Raypadua (Aug 12, 2019)

Finally picked up a Pelissier bottle!  The shard you have would be older (Pelissier & Gobeil) than the bottle I have (Pelissier & Sons) but the trade mark Beaver is the same.


----------

